

Ask HN: Sharing photos with your family - dome82

How do you share photos with your family, including parents and relatives?<p>Facebook? Email? Dropbox? Photo-based services like Lifecake.com?<p>Thanks. Domenico :)
======
ashwin_kumar
You can use Google+ services to share and manage photos. Or even Dropbox.

